# Electrical goods



## Ronners

Moving to Tokyo from UK for 2 years. Does anyone know whether UK electrical equipment like microwaves, toothbrush, trouser press, irons etc work effectively in Tokyo or am I better buying new ones in japan?


----------



## rotarise

well my friend Japan uses 100-110 volts while the Uk uses 220-230 volts..so basically you can bring your stuff as long as your have converters to convert the elecrticty so your goods dont burn up...thats what i did when i brought some electrical shyt from usa to spain. eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices has good electricty converters. 
Raf


----------

